# Gender prediction 14 weeks



## baileybubs

Hi all

My wriggly baby wouldn't keep still so these were the best photos we could get!

Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5434.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 22









IMG_5433.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## baileybubs

Anyone?


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm saying girl!!


----------



## Samantha1991

Im guessing girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Meditteranean

I'm gonna go with girl too but it is hard to tell


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks everyone


----------



## calliebaby

Girl


----------



## lau86

:blue:


----------



## _Meep_

If that's a nub I'm seeing on the second picture around the bum region, it's definitely a boy nub! Not sure if that's what I can see though, might be a bit of the cord. :D


----------



## Poppy84

Ooooo I found your post! I'm going with boy


----------



## baileybubs

Mixed views hehe!

Based on these pics I myself have no clue to be honest!

Meep I thought that too but as baby was rolling over I have no idea if it's a nub or part of a leg lol!

Booked my private gender scan for May 14th so 2 weeks til we find out!


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo may 14th is my birthday


----------



## baileybubs

Is it?! Double exciting! Mines 2 weeks later on 27th May, maybe you should book a gender scan on my birthday haha!


----------



## _Meep_

Ooo, well for sure if it's a nub, that's a sticky-up boy one! Mine was unmistakably flat (girl) and that has now been confirmed twice. :D Due the day after you have your second scan. This is all so exciting!


----------



## baileybubs

My scan is 14th may but your baby is due day after my birthday Meep :-D 

Good month to be born May!

Ive still got gut feeling it's a girl but I've been wrong with my first two on gut feeling lol!


----------



## _Meep_

Sorry, I clearly can't read! :( Brain is completely fuggered. It will be wonderful either way, can't believe you will have three kids! I'm so done after this one I think. I always wanted two girls. :D


----------



## baileybubs

I know scary isn't it? 3 kids under the age of 5 as well!! 

Always wanted at least 3 kids though, plus this is hubbys first so who knows if there'll be a fourth lol! But ask me again once I've got 3 as I may have decided that's more than enough haha! 

Not long for you to go now Meep! Exciting!


----------



## baileybubs

Any more guesses?

Doppler shows a heart rate of 140 which suggests boy but spotty skin and sweet cravings suggest girl but who knows the truth in any of these!


----------



## _Meep_

I think those are probably all myths. :D

Do you have a preference or a hope for either gender?

Four kids would completely kill me lol, I am so finished!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think so, as I've got one of each I don't sway more towards one gender but saying that I found my son easier than my daughter but that could just personality or just because my daughter was my first so it was all new to me!

Think DH would prefer a boy but he says he doesn't mind. 
I think it would be nice for my dd to have a little sister but then my son is the younger one so might be nice for him to have a brother so close in age. 

Whenever I ask my son if he's having a baby brother or sister he says sister. My daughter keeps changing her mind lol!


----------



## _Meep_

Aw, well maybe if you have four you will end up with two of each. :haha: They will all love each other regardless of gender I'm sure.

Mine was desperate for a girl and quite convinced that she would be getting one, so I was very relieved when it was confirmed!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not sure my son actually understands lol! But I think my daughter won't mind either way, she'll just be happy to be mummy's helper with the new baby. She starts school in sept so I'm really hoping that plus a new baby won't make her feel too pushed out.


----------



## baileybubs

Any more guesses before I have my gender scan on Sunday?


----------



## 6lilpigs

Going to have a boy guess off of the possible nub/leg bit :) But not surprised if I'm wrong!


----------



## Poppy84

I think it's a giraffe


----------



## jade1991

I'm gonna say boy too but I think it's the whole nub/cord thing. Make sure you update Sunday!! Good luck x


----------



## baileybubs

Poppy84 said:


> I think it's a giraffe

Hehehe love this 

Really not very good pics are they? Only one more day til I hopefully know


----------



## baileybubs

Hi everyone 

Had my gender scan yesterday and wriggly baby is a ............. :blue:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5543.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_5544.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jade1991

Congratulations &#128513;&#128513; x


----------



## _Meep_

Yay I guessed right (sort of)! Hooray and congratulations! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Campbell21017

Congrats! I was thinking girl.


----------

